# Is the truck worth it?



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

I am looking at a 1994 Ford F250 351 automatic with 103,000 original miles. It comes with a Diamond plow (I believe). The guy says it has new oil pan and gasket, changed rear leaf spring and hangers, both gas tanks, fuel lines from tank to front, all breaks in the rear (shoes, drums, wheel cylinders, and spring), new headers, complete stainless steel exhaust, new spark plugs, plug wires, distributor cap, rotor button, new coil, and thermostat. The truck does need a new paint job. I haven't been to see it yet because it is 2 1/2 hours away. He is asking $2500, but he said he will take $2200. Do you guys think it is worth it to take the 2 1/2 hour ride to see? If so, what should I look for? Attached are some pictures.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Sure, you can make that back in one storm.


----------



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

Is there anything I should be worried about with the 351?


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

sounds like the guy went through and replaced all the common trouble spots. only other thing that is probably rotted is the radiator support. for $2200 give it a quicky paint job and you'll be good to go for years to come. The 351 is a great motor. make sure it has the 4.10 rear gear ratio. 3.55 gears are a bit too tall for the 351 for towing - but doable. but I much perfer the 4.10s.

does it have the 3 speed C6 automatic, or the overdrive e4od? The c6 is bullet proof, but the e4od is known to be temperamental. But having that overdrive is nice for highway driving and easier on the mpg rating. I'd recommend changing the fluid and filter on either transmission if you get it. The c6 doesn't really need that much routine maintenance to last a long, long time, but the e4od needs more regular attention.

here's a link to some work i did on my 96 F350 with 351....

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=91106


----------



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

OK thanks for the info! I am not sure what rear gear ratio or what transmission it has, but I will find out. Nice truck by the way!


----------



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

The guy said it has the E4OD and he believes 4.10 gears. I know it is hard to say, but with everything that has been done to this truck, would you take it on a 2 1/2 hour ride?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Those trannies are suspect once you get up around 120K depending on maintenance. Check it out good, smell the fluid on the dipstick for a burnt smell. Its a used plow truck being sold in the off season; you can probably do a little better on the price.


----------



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah, those transmissions are the weak point. The truck only has 103K, so I am hoping the tranny is ok. When I go to look at it, I will deffinately smell the tranny fluid. This guy seems pretty determinded on the price, but I will try and dicker with him (although I am not good at that). 

Any other things I should look for or be aware of?


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

the good news about the e4od in this truck is that it is behind the 351. the 460 and powerstroke make some abusive torque that can hurt most any transmission. not to say someone driving a 351 like a animal can't hurt the e4od, but its just a bit less likely to be hurt behind the 351. and having 4.10 gears will be easier on the drivetrain when pushing or pulling, so another reason to check on the gear ratio.

ask the guy to look at the sticker in the door jamb. there will be a box that says "axle". there will be a code given in that box (most likely 2 digits). then look it up in the below website. that will tell you what the ratio is and if you have an open or limited slip rear differential. note that this will tell you what the truck came with from the factory - be aware that someone may have changed the gears at some point in the trucks life, but it is unlikely.

http://www.drivetrain.com/parts_cat...d_ratio_do_i_have_in_my_ford__is_it_posi.html


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

E40D can be good if you are gentle on it. Not slam on gas pedal and race plow that how it kill E40D.


I bet it have 4.10 which is huge killer on mpg. I alway got 9 mpg no matter how I drive :realmad: I gave up and switch to 3.55 now I get 12 in city and 16-18 mpg in highway. 3.55 isn't that dog for me. It drive ok but need downgrade tires since they are way HUGE for stock.


Have him sent you more pictures of frame and under cab if it isn't rot.

I bought 95 F250 for $3000 it only have 74K miles with 15K miles on new engine.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Can you contact owner what tires size and model. I know it strange request but It look it fit perfect which I want for our F250.


----------



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info everyone!

Milwaukee: No problem...the guy said they were 265/75/16 Goodyear Wrangler RTS


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I see
235/85/16 on my F250 were incorect because it look wide.

did he sent you pictures of under truck?


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

265 75 16 is a wider tire than a 235 85 16. but tires are approximately the same height - the 235 tire is actually ever so slightly taller. 

235 85 16 is the size from the factory on these trucks.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

linckeil;1039481 said:


> 265 75 16 is a wider tire than a 235 85 16. but tires are approximately the same height - the 235 tire is actually ever so slightly taller.
> 
> 235 85 16 is the size from the factory on these trucks.


What about 245/75/16?

I want small and thin. Because 235 is actually 32-33" which hard to keep speed on highway. I was look for 30-31"

I want kick person who have awesome idea for that 235/85/16. They should say 33X10.50X16


----------



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

No, I haven't asked him to yet. I will try to see if he will.


----------



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

Here is a picture of the interior. I am trying to get him to take pictures of the underneath.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

Milwaukee;1039484 said:


> What about 245/75/16?
> 
> I want small and thin. Because 235 is actually 32-33" which hard to keep speed on highway. I was look for 30-31"
> 
> I want kick person who have awesome idea for that 235/85/16. They should say 33X10.50X16


here's how it works. i'll use 235 85 16 as an example.

235 is the tread width of the tire in mm. using the calculator below, that equals 9.25"

85 is the aspect ratio. take 235 and multiply it times 85%. that equals 199.75mm. this is the sidewall height of the tire - the height from the rim to the tread. using the calculator, thats 7.86". now when looking at the tire diameter, the sidewall height needs to be multiplied times 2 cus there is a sidewall on either side of the rim. so thats 15.72".

16 is the rim diameter in inches.

so to get the overall height, take the sidewall height times 2 (15.72") and add to it the rim diameter of 16". thats a total height of about 31.72".

so a 235 85 16 is about a 32" x 9.25" 16.

this is how it works in theory. the height may vary slightly from manufacturer to manfacturer.

follow the same method to determine the height or width in inches of any tire.

just remember that as you change the height from the stock size, you will also be changing the reading of the speedometer and odometer.

http://www.industrial-enclosures.com/html/conversion-mm-inch.html


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

For $2200 with a plow it seems like a good deal. For that money you can't really expect a lot, so if he's actually replaced all of those parts then I'd say go for it- unless the frame is about to snap.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

it`s worth taking a look at ,I sold my 89 F250 with a Fisher MM1 for $2200.00


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

*f250*

i bought my 96 f250 for $2200 with a meyer plow and then sold the meyers and bought a western 
anythings possible

how far away from the truck are you that you cant go test drive it to see how you like it and make sure everythings right .


----------

